# Giant Emerald Pill Millipede



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Just been given one of these but cant find any real care sheets for them 

I know im probably not going to have it for very long, and have read that they need certain Lichen to be able to live.

Just doesnt seem to be much information about them and i want to give it the absolute best chance of living as i can. At the minute it is in some coir with a load of moss and dried leaves. Keeping it slightly cooler than my other 'pedes. Tomorrow i am going to go Lichen hunting in the woods over the back of my house.

Anyone ever had one? How long did you have it? Any tips? 

Cheers,

Gaz


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

BUG NATION • View topic - 2 questions, Pill bugs and BTS

has some info a bit further down but am sure you've seen it. 
will bump up the post for you anyway.

good luck. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...05-giant-pill-millipedes-globotherium-sp.html

that one too. doesn't look like they live long.


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Had seen the big nation one but not the info on the for sale post so thanks for that 

Am quite reliable told that it is Sphaerotherium hippocastaneum which after some scouting have found people have had them upto a year in captivity


----------

